# Getting confused!!



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi all,

I am certainly not the first & sure won't be the last to ask for help..... We have decided to emigrate to Canada & have just returned from a month in & around Toronto, Kingston & Ottawa. We absolutely loved Kingston & are keen to start the ball rolling but we seem to have hit a bit of a chicken & egg scenario. So here is a bit about us....

I'm a primary school teacher, 10 years experience in early years & some special education. Rob is a firefighter, 8 years experience, & we have a two year old son. From our recent recce we have confirmed what we already knew, that neither of our jobs are in demand (except maybe in special education??). Although the fire dept in Ottawa said there would be a big recruitment drive next year as there will be lots of retirements, so that could be an option for us. Rob would also be willing to retrain for the correctional service (he has a military background which we were told by a few people may be advantageous). Having spoken to lots of people whilst in Canada & having researched on the CIC website, we are pretty certain that our best route would be to apply for jobs & hopefully one of us get a job offer, then apply for a skilled federal worker permit. From what I have told you above, could anyone offer advice on whether this would be our best bet, or is there another option that would be more suitable?

We are getting a little confused with hearing people speak of 'landed immigrants', applying to be permanent residents straight off & having to wait 2-4 years etc. etc.
We have also found that most jobs would want you to have a working visa before you apply to them, but the CIC website won't give a visa until you have a job offer!!

From the teaching angle, we also found out that to register with the Ontario College of Teachers, I would have to be in possession of a Canadian social security number before I apply, which I wouldn't get without a working visa?? And school boards probably wouldn't consider me for a job without OCT membership! We seem to be going round in circles. 

Any advice would be gratefully received!

Thanks,
Andrea & Rob.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

androb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am certainly not the first & sure won't be the last to ask for help..... We have decided to emigrate to Canada & have just returned from a month in & around Toronto, Kingston & Ottawa. We absolutely loved Kingston & are keen to start the ball rolling but we seem to have hit a bit of a chicken & egg scenario. So here is a bit about us....
> 
> ...


Hello Andrea and Rob,
Welcome to the site. There are, with a few extreme exceptions, only two ways into Canada. One of you must have pre-arranged employment (TWP) or one of you must have a job on *THE LIST* of 38 occupations in great need by Canada (PR). If one comes on a 2 year TWP (Temporary Work Permit), application can be made during that time for PR (Permanent Resident) status. A TWP is a "landed immigrant".
Your correct about Kingston. It is a very nice city with lots of Government/University employment, including correction officers.
Teachers are not in demand in Canada because we produce sufficient from our own Teachers' Colleges. Having said that, teachers do come, manage to find substitute teaching positions and gradually work into full-time permanent situations. Firefighters' jobs are much desired, hence the reason there is no shortage. Keep your eyes closely on the Ottawa situation. With Rob's training having been completed it seems to me he would be a perfect candidate. Ottawa is a great city with good surrounding dormitory towns/suburbs.
This is not a too encouraging post but I wish you well. You sound like the kind of people Canada needs.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Is it possible to get a pre-arranged employment with a job that is not on "the list"?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

EVHB said:


> Is it possible to get a pre-arranged employment with a job that is not on "the list"?


Of course. It should be pointed out that a LMO can be refused if the Government doesn't believe the employer's claim that all possible has been done to find a Canadian for the job.


----------

